# why not usps?



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

https://www.test-guide.com/postal-473-exam.html to all my fellow drivers who are tired of amazon bs. USPS is hiring or ARC RCA CRC CDC STDS

for everything from sat/sun/holidays only to 6 days a week all you have to do is pass the 473 and not do drugs. also its permanent not seasonal

ps.i got a 92 and it only took them 4 months to give me an interview! the interview was about 3 minutes long (not joking) and a drug test and i got hired about 2 weeks ago 18 dollars an hour.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Why not USPS?

Well, you have the same route every day, drive a weird truck and are forced into a scheduale.

Why the hell would I want USPS?


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Why not USPS?
> 
> Well, you have the same route every day, drive a weird truck and are forced into a scheduale.
> 
> Why the hell would I want USPS?


i dont know cuz its a real job with benefits/union/raises and you dont drive you car into the ground. what a sad reply most of you are stuck with the its ok to be a gig worker with zero rights mentality. dont get me wrong gig work is great while you find a real job.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

imfatandold said:


> i dont know cuz its a real job with benefits/union/raises and you dont drive you car into the ground. what a sad reply most of you are stuck with the its ok to be a gig worker with zero rights mentality. dont get me wrong gig work is great while you find a real job.


LMAO @ "zero rights mentality". You are quite the entrepreneur.

My vehicle is a tool to be used, as is my lawnmower. Neither are an appreciable investment, and I made my purchases accordingly. I bought a used Prius and a Poulan tractor instead of an Escalade and a Deere


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Freedom and Security is a double edge sword. Both have there pitfalls. Even if you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

just find it sad when i see people in the their 40s or 50s doing shit like uber and flex. just makes me wonder how they ended up doing gig work. be that old with no benefits or workers rights to fall back on must suck


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

imfatandold said:


> just find it sad when i see people in the their 40s or 50s doing shit like uber and flex. just makes me wonder how they ended up doing gig work. be that old with no benefits or workers rights to fall back on must suck


https://www.cnbc.com/2016/11/02/age...g-to-hit-workers-in-their-40s-commentary.html


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Some were forced into retirement. Yet to young to get SS.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

EXACTLY!!! Different circumstances for everyone. Nobody knows what someone else is dealing with.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Some were forced into retirement. Yet to young to get SS.


how do you get forced into retirement and still do a physical job like delivering packages? ups will litterally hire anyone they dont even drug test. all the noobs that show up always seem to be happy that ups doesnt drug test not that it matters they are not used to working so they quit 1 or 2 weeks later.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Plant wait closers. Everyone got laid-off. I just happen to have the years + age. Those that didn't, transfered to Seattle or Carolina. Plus I use to race dirt bikes with knee injuries as old as you are. Packages keeps me in far better shape than ride-share.









.









Just turned 52 ^^^ Just in case someone calls me out.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Late happy birthday! In 2 weeks I'll be a year older than you lol!


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

thats what you get for being a damn hooligan bad knees at 52! should have gotten a real bike aka a harley .

prolly to much info but wtf do you guys do about medical expenses? my friend that drives for uber had to get a root canal and the poor bastard had to pay allmost 2k for it. only reason i do gigs is i refuse to take 2 shifts at ups no way in hell im going to work 10 hours a day i like having a life but theirs also no way i will ever quit the benefits you get working for ups are insane especially if you take advantage of them.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Ya but Hogs are to heavy. You get as your handle says. But I give them respect by giving them room on the fwy to pass.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I haven't had medical coverage in years can't afford it yet apparently I must be rich because I don't qualify for any type of help or even discount. My husband is retired on permanent disability so I can't even be added to his plan


----------

